# Making Turbos, Tutorial....



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Turbos it is! Here for all to see!










Notice, the spool of solder? This is the Turbo Turbine, and Blower parts, there are 4 of them. 2 per turbo (remember this is a TWIN-Turbo set-up). The brass "Turbo center", VERY important for a set up like this keeps EVERYTHING on the same horizon to the engine as long as your exhaust headers are horizontally even. Side to side mounting is VERY important too, it must be long enough, cut it a bit "long" trim when all together.....



















Notice the solder is bent tightly around that brass pipe? This is how ALL of this will be made! The brass is left "long" and will be trimmed a bit and then trimmed again, later as you'll see! NOT glued at this point. A bit more has to be done first!










Notice the '57 300's engine setting here, the brass has been trimmed BUT not "short" it will need trimmed to length one more time! ALWAYS allow for mistakes!

You see 4 of the solder made parts, 2 Exhaust turbines, 2 turbo blowers.....










Now for some details. Turbo "flange" ring material.....THIN solder!



















This shows HOW I made those really little Turbo "flange" rings to fill the void on the set-up.

More to follow!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

So, now to continue.....I got one side "started" BUT be careful, you must leave some on one end or the other specially when doing tins side-by-side...



















Notice where the Turbo "Flange" ring is in the picture, its labeled, but, it also hides where the solder exhaust turbine meets the turbo center.....These rings? need to have 2 PER turbine intake or power, so in the center, it will have 2 side-by-side.



















Seen here is the 2 rings BETWEEN or pinched in from the 2 turbine parts, this completes ONLY ONE SIDE!










For posing sake, here is the left-hand side done, awaiting the right hand side....

Right-hand side to come! Stay tuned!

Again, more to follow!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

So now off to the right-hand side of the turbo set up...... 










Notice, the WHOLE right-hand side set-up is LOOSE! You HAVE TO, get the distance just right on the outer most Exhaust Turbine.....Once that much is set and glued in place, you can go on to assemble it with super glue (CA)....



















NOW I'm sure all of you who don't know are wondering where does the exhaust go? (IT POWERS the turbine, which spins the turbine to blow clean air into the engine! BUT the exhaust is just that, it comes out the CENTER of the Exhaust Turbine:



















Yet again, more to follow!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

THEN for those people, who are learning......The air intake is in the middle! CENTER of BOTH turbo's! See:




























Now this center air intake? It can have a short pipe topped with a K&N air filter, OR can go to something that comes in from the hood, the grill, you name it, FRESH AIR IS BEST! NOT "heated" air from inside the engine compartment!

These can be made ANYWAY you need them too, I just made them fit a car that was lowered, to the ground a bit, AND no holes in the hood! For yet another monthly contest! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

nice tutorial - thanks for sharing


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Thanks Scott! I may as well add alittle something as I'm able!


----------



## unkljune (Mar 6, 2002)

Gotta give this whirl, thnx for posting


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

June, Your welcome! HEY I know you from another forum/club! I posted this over there too!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Fantastic scratching there, *Hemi!* Another fine example of ingenuity... I've used varying widths of solder to simulate many different things on my builds (hoses, vacuum lines, hydraulic lines, etc.) but you've taken it to a whole new level with this technique. Very cool!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Thanks Whiskey! The big "solder" remember thats 1/8th inch thick stuff, so really its pretty big stuff thats making the turbo's here....BUT they fit well on the engine and as its in the car, (I've test fitted this set up over-and-over again to make sure it all fit "under" the hood.......NO holes to get it in the car either...... AND I lowered the car to boot!!!!

I got so much solder for numerous things in the shop its not funny, BUT the "old" stuff, was saved for this sort of thing as it can no longer be used legally on copper water pipes SO, I kept it and use it for this type stuff, as it gets painted and "sealed" so.....Plus, it will be inside a car anyway and not touched when done after all said and done.

Thanks tho! You get my PM?


----------

